# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  علاقة الحرية بالتوحيد في الإسلام !!

## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

علاقة الحرية بالتوحيد في الإسلام !!

الدعوة إلى التوحيد تمثل بحق ثورة مدوية على أنواع الاستبداد المسيطرة على عقول الناس , وتحررا شاملا للروح الإنسانية من براثن الاستعباد , وانقلابا كاملا على أصناف الرق والعبودية التي انغمست فيها الإنسانية , إن الدينونة لله بالتوحيد " تحرر البشر من الدينونة لغيره , وتخرج الناس من عبادة العباد إلى عبادة الله وحده , وبذلك تحقق للإنسان كرامته وحريته الحقيقية ، هذه الحرية وتلك اللتان يستحيل ضمانهما في ظل أي نظام آخر غير النظام الإسلامي يدين فيه الناس بعضهم لبعض بالعبودية ، في صورة من صورها الكثيرة"( ).

إن دعوة التوحيد في المفهوم الإسلامي تعني الدعوة إلى محاربة كل صنوف الاستعباد التي يمكن أن تنزل بالإنسان , فهي تعني الثورة على خضوع الإنسان للإنسان , سواء كان هذا الإنسان صالحا أو كاهنا أو ساحرا أو واليا أو أميرا أو ملكا , وتعني الثورة على خضوع الإنسان للخرافات والأساطير وتعني الثورة على خضوع الإنسان لملذات الدنيا وشهواتها .

إن الإسلام حين يجعل التوحيد لله وحده "يخرج الناس من عبادة العباد إلى عبادة الله وحده ، ويعلن تحرير الإنسان , بل يعلن « ميلاد الإنسان » . . فالإنسان لا يولد ، ولا يوجد ، إلا حيث تتحرر رقبته من حكم إنسان مثله , وإلا حين يتساوى في هذا الشأن مع الناس جميعاً أمام رب الناس"( ), وإعلان توحيد الله في البشر معناه"إعلان تحرير الإنسان: تحريره من الخضوع والطاعة والتبعية والعبودية لغير الله , تحريره من شرع البشر ، ومن هوى البشر ، ومن تقاليد البشر ، ومن حكم البشر ,وإعلان ربوبية الله للعالمين لا يجتمع مع خضوع أحد من العالمين لغير الله"( ).

إن التوحيد الناصع لا يمكن أن يتعايش مع أي نوع من أنوع الاستعباد , وعقل الموحد لا يمكنه أن يحتمل أي لون من أنواع الطغيان والاسترقاق , إن الإسلام واستعباد الإنسان لغير الله ضدان , ولا يمكن أن تكتمل نصاعة الإسلام والتوحيد إلا بعد التخلص من ذلك الضد الحقير , فحصول الحرية والتحرر في قلب الإنسان وفي حياته نتيجة ملازمة لحصول توحيد الله في قلبه .

إن الإسلام لا يمكن ممارسته على الوجه الأكمل في ظل العبودية والخضوع لغير الله , ولا يمكن ممارسة الإسلام بنصاعته في ظل خضوع الإنسان للإنسان ولا في ظل خضوع القلب للحياة والدنيا وتعلقه بها , ولا يمكن ممارسته في ظل وجود الوسائط البشرية بين الله وبين خلقه .

ولأجل هذا قام الإسلام بمحاربة كل أصناف العبودية لغير الله , وسعى إلى التضييق على منابعها , وسد ذرائعها ؛ حتى يمكن للإنسان أن يحقق الاستقلال والتحرر الكامل من كل صنوف الاستعباد التي أضرت بعقله وروحه وأفسدت عليه علاقته بربه .

من كتاب فضاءات الحرية ص 118 سلطان العميري.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*إنه التوحيد ،* *حتى في وقت البلاء والشدة لا تكون عبدا إلا لله سبحانه ...* *
قال ابن تيمية رحمة الله : ما يصنع أعدائي بي !! أنا جنتي وبستاني في صدري ، أنى رحت فهي معي لا تفارقني ، إنّ حبسي خلوة ، وقتلي شهادة ، وإخراجي من بلدي سياحة .*

----------


## أحمد المواس

جزاك الله خيرا..وهذا الكلام مطابق لما فعله سيدنا موسى عليه السلام عندما أرسله الله تعالى إلى فرعون، فإن أول طلب طلبه موسى عليه السلام: (الحرية لبني إسرائيل) حيث قال الله: ((فأتياه فقولا إنا رسولا ربك فأرسل معنا بني إسرائيل ولا تعذبهم...)).

----------

